# Goodbye Dessie



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Rest in peace dear Dessie


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You did the right thing... even though it's hard to say and do, you did do her a giant favor. She's in my prayers.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Good luck and remember you were able to love her for 11years! You did the right thing for her!


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*loosing a friend*

Hi i truely feel your pain , just remember you did your best for her for 11 yrs and you did for her what will take away all her pain and suffering god bless you i know its hard and feel for you


----------

